# Susan's Carousel Horses



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

here are some of the carousel horses that I paint.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG those are so cool! Aer they used as actually carousal horses or are they just decoration? either way their awesome and I LOVE that spider man one!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

they are the bouncy, spring horses. I mount and paint and decorate them.
Spider pony isn't quite finished in his picture, (no eyes). LOL
I can do custom horses too.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

oh i love the brown and white one, it is so cute, i havent seen a carosel in my whole life, but would love to go on one.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

your horses would make cute carousels, they are marked up soo pretty!!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

that is awesome!! Do you do these for working carousels?


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

My mom used to those!!!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

N0, I do them for individual people, I am doing a racehorse, "Slew's Night Moves" right now.
I can do custom, or just use my imagination!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

So you can buy pre-made unpainted carousel horses?!They're really neat, I bet they're fun to do.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a hard time finding them, but I am ever seeking. Do you like them? I may sell them for x-mas money, what would you think they were worth? I have betweeen 12 and 30 hours in them.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, gosh, I'm terrible at pricing. I suppose you'd take the price of the unpainted horse and add your time in dollars...I guess if I were shopping I would expect to see at least a hundred dollars, and very likely more, but I dunno. Liz and Kayty sell a lot more than I do, maybe they'll have ideas.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, I have about 16 to 20 hours of hand painting and decorating on each one. The horses, I pay 20 to 35 a piece, I was thinking 250.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that's perfectly reasonable, if I saw one at a gallery or shop I would expect it to be that much.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

MOM! I love that paint one! I bet you could do an exellent one of Dakota.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

These are so creative! I bet that parents would LOVE them for decorating kids' rooms.

Lovely work, what a great idea.


----------

